# 15 or 16 inch rim



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anyone know where i can get a 15x9 or a 16x9 weld rims with the correct offset,and I wanna put a tire on them equiavalent to a 275 40 r17.I only wanna use these rims for racing not daily use.


----------



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

I found a weld drag lite rim its a 15x9 bolt circle is 5x4.75" and the rear spacing is 5.5", and i wanna put a 275/50r15 tire on it which is equivalent to a 26"x11.50" size tire does anyone know if it will fit on my car will rolled fenders.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I've got a set of Prostars in stock, they're a matching set (15x8's and 15x3's), if you roll the fenders and stiffen the rear they will work.


----------



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

pm me with a price, and whats the rear spacing on those rims and what size tire would be good for the rears


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I am running MT ET streets 26"x11.50" on my stock rims since I have custom rims on my Goat and don't use my stock rims for anything except drag racing. No fender rolling.


----------

